# Poor Lightroom output of Jpg's



## Haydn1971 (May 7, 2013)

Looking for a touch of brain picking, looking at photos I've taken using my current gear, everything looks fine when viewing the raw image in Lightroom, but trying all three output options starts creating nasty colours, which are in particular nasty looking when zoomed into the jpg of people's faces and the flesh tones.

I'm forming an opinion that this is a limitation of the gamut of jpg's, but is there anything I can do to mitigate the harsh colours I'm getting when zoomed into parts of faces.


----------



## meli (May 7, 2013)

have you checked that jpgs are being saved in srgb space?


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 7, 2013)

meli said:


> have you checked that jpgs are being saved in srgb space?



As I said, yes, tried all three output options


----------



## Skulker (May 7, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> why is it so hard for people to post examples on a photography forum?
> 
> we should take our time to read and answer questions but people are most of the time too lazy to post examples....



Or to put it another way 

Hi Haydn, LR should produce quite reasonable results most people find it quite satisfactory. Could you put up a couple of shots so we can see what you are getting? details of the shot settings and processing settings will help.


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 7, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Or to put it another way



Thanks, much more what I've come to expect of friendly folks on here - I will, but not in front of the PC at the moment but will ASAP


----------



## Warninglabel (May 7, 2013)

If using Windows 8 or earlier, try changing your color management profile in your setting, make sure it's Adobe RBG ect. to get the full range of colors. It could be windows causing the problem not lightroom.


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 7, 2013)

Ah, user idiot error - sat playing with my original and finding the results much better - presets help make the picture better overall, but can ruin some details especially in the recognisable flesh tones.


----------



## MD_photo (May 8, 2013)

First time poster, but long time visitor. I have the same problem, and I'm convinced it's Windows8, but can't find the issue. I have a calibrated Dell 27" LCD, only HueyPro calibration tool, but seems to work well. When in Lightroom4, my jpg outputs look a TON more contrasty, saturated and underexposed by about 1.3 stops. I'm so stumped on it that I've literally been overexposing my photos, reducing contrast, basically working backward until I get the result I'm looking for. I looked in the windows8 under color management, and made sure I'm processing and outputting everything in sRGB, including my settings on my 5DIII and/or 7D. The kicker for me is that when I output a RAW in LR as an sRGB jpg, and re-open it in something like Digital Professional Pro, it still looks contrasty, etc... but when I go to edit the picture in the same program, it returns to it's LR-looking view! So it seems that there is some encoding being added that the program knows to remove when editing?? So confused. I'll of course attach an example: the right is LR, left is the output as sRGB jpg, just being viewed from the Windows8 file previewer. Any help would be great, I no longer want to even edit pics until I figure this out.


----------



## Erikerodri (May 9, 2013)

MD_photo said:


> First time poster, but long time visitor. I have the same problem, and I'm convinced it's Windows8, but can't find the issue. I have a calibrated Dell 27" LCD, only HueyPro calibration tool, but seems to work well. When in Lightroom4, my jpg outputs look a TON more contrasty, saturated and underexposed by about 1.3 stops. I'm so stumped on it that I've literally been overexposing my photos, reducing contrast, basically working backward until I get the result I'm looking for. I looked in the windows8 under color management, and made sure I'm processing and outputting everything in sRGB, including my settings on my 5DIII and/or 7D. The kicker for me is that when I output a RAW in LR as an sRGB jpg, and re-open it in something like Digital Professional Pro, it still looks contrasty, etc... but when I go to edit the picture in the same program, it returns to it's LR-looking view! So it seems that there is some encoding being added that the program knows to remove when editing?? So confused. I'll of course attach an example: the right is LR, left is the output as sRGB jpg, just being viewed from the Windows8 file previewer. Any help would be great, I no longer want to even edit pics until I figure this out


I have been having the same issues but I am on a Mac. I just recently noticed this and I don't know if I just overlooked it in the past or if it just started. It may be a coincidence but I just noticed this after the latest update


----------



## EdB (May 9, 2013)

Adobe is now charging a monthly fee for proper jpeg color output.


----------

